# Woodside Manor, Ascot June 2019



## mookster (Jun 22, 2019)

Around two years ago I first spotted this building, sandwiched in a very busy area with definite curtain twitchers all along one side and a very busy main road to another. The first time spotting it was definitely too busy outside to attempt to enter so I put it on the back burner and occasionally planned to check up on it. Whenever I did it was always the wrong time of day, however I decided the time was nigh to finally nail it, and we did, partly thanks to a great stroke of luck in regards to the access into the plot of land which neither me nor my friend expected.

What a deflated soul I was after that.

The whole building, apart from one room that I took the most awful photo in, was totally gutted back to bare walls. My heart sank as we walked inside and I saw there were no features left, nothing, not a dime. It looked to have been completely stripped and then abandoned, presumably due to either planning issues or the financial crash. Therein lies my other issue, try as I might I cannot find a single reference to this large house anywhere, not on planning websites not on local history websites not on an OS Map, nothing. There are no date stones or names cast into any of the bricks, and it's not listed so not on the relevant websites. It's a frustrating enigma for me as I like to at least have some idea of the history and names of a place for my own reference and so far this one has completely eluded me whenever I have tried digging up info on it.



































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## MrT (Feb 21, 2022)

Do you have a location for this please would like to check it out thank you


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 22, 2022)

MrT said:


> Do you have a location for this please would like to check it out thank you



I recon its in Ascot


----------



## pme (Feb 22, 2022)

wonderful thing google!!!


----------



## MrT (Feb 23, 2022)

Lol cheers guys


----------



## pme (Feb 24, 2022)

First rule on any urbex site "Dont ask for location in forum posts"


----------

